# Old SnowBird snowblower



## davidlee (Jan 18, 2016)

I have an older Yardman Snowbird Snow blower, don't know what year because most of the decals are gone. I can tell you it says 5hp/24 on front of chute. Its a duel stage. I am trying to do some mods to it for now. And hopefully this summer I can do some real work on it. I took off the small tires and put bigger ones on. Also I took off the old 5 hp Tecumseh engine and put on a newer 8 hp Tecumseh that has a wire for a light kit. I want to put led lights on it . Can anyone help with what all I need to do the light kit, wiring and all. Thanks.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF davidlee! 

pics of that machine would be greatly appreciated 

Upgrading your snowblower lights to LED lights has all you need.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

I also have a Yardman Snowbird snowblower, Model # 31600-9.
By numbers, mine is supposedly a 1978 model year. 
It has a 5 hp Tecumseh engine and has a 24 inch auger chute.
The model number should be on a VIN plate on the back side of the tractor section.
They were really pretty well built units with heavier gauge steel used throughout the machines.
They were made by MTD, but to a much higher quality than today's models.
They also produced a 7 hp x 24" model, Model # 31650-9.
In addition, I've also seen 8 hp models in 24" units.

I really have no ideas about a lighting setup, but I am interested in what you are seeking to do and hope someone else can contribute some suggestions.

I've included some Yardman Snowbird pics below.
1st three pics, 5 hp. (not mine, but same model)
2nd three pics, 7 hp.
3rd three pics, 8 hp.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That LED link is excellent. This is the light a lot of members use and seem to really like.

They are on Ebay and Amazon to name a few. It's far from the only choice as you'll see in the link. Most members like a flood but most lights will come as spots too.
Dont' get one that is specifically for 12 volts it will likely blow. Get one that says 9-30 volts or something along those lines as the output from the engine will not be exactly 12 volts unless it's like a riding mower and has a voltage regulator.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Steve - look for your model and see if you can find out if it has a stator/generator output on it. yardman-snowbird31600 | Snow Blowers and Throwers Manuals
If you don't have that - you are stuck with trying to put a battery on it or adapt a stator to it (if one exists for that engine)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

davidlee said:


> Also I took off the old 5 hp Tecumseh engine and put on a newer 8 hp Tecumseh that has a wire for a light kit. I want to put led lights on it . Can anyone help with what all I need to do the light kit, wiring and all. Thanks.



Pretty sure he has a coil on it for the lights. Not sure what the output might be.
Have you tracked down the output or can you post the engine numbers off it ??


----------



## davidlee (Jan 18, 2016)

*snow bird*



ztnoo said:


> I also have a Yardman Snowbird snowblower, Model # 31600-9.
> By numbers, mine is supposedly a 1978 model year.
> It has a 5 hp Tecumseh engine and has a 24 inch auger chute.
> The model number should be on a VIN plate on the back side of the tractor section.
> ...


The one I have looks like the first pic on your post. Found this on the back not for sure though some of the numbers are faded. 31680-9 K148B


----------



## davidlee (Jan 18, 2016)

It has a stator 8 HP Tecumseh Snow King horizontal shaft engine model#HMSK80 155606V (H) engine family# VTP318U1G2RB displacement 318 D.O,M,7336A Also put new head gasket on it today and a oil change.


----------



## davidlee (Jan 18, 2016)

*Yard Man Snow Bird Snow Blower*

WOW !! Here in WV lots of snow today and still putting it down heavy. Took out the old bird and man what a machine. The 8 hp Tecumseh was blowing the heck out of some snow. Also the new skids I made work great. Will post video tomorrow of it in action. Am really impressed.


----------



## davidlee (Jan 18, 2016)

*Videos*

How do you post a video. And how long does it have to be. Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Post it up on youtube and then just post the link from youtube here in your thread...... looking forward to seeing it!

Didn't you guys get like 40" !!! ?


----------

